# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  Αναζητηση σε συρομενα ποτενσιομετρα μικτη ( numark dm1720x )

## materatsi

Τα καταστηματα που προμηθευομαι ξεμειναν απο αυτο τον τυπο...e-vr-164-00 σε 50k ohm
μηπως γνωριζει καποιος μαγαζι που να εχει ;Ευχαριστω εκ τον προτερων.

----------


## johnkou

Για κοιταξε στο www.soundservice.gr

----------


## materatsi

Ευχαριστω Γιαννη,ειχα ρωτησει,δεν εχει.

----------


## johnnkast

http://www.thomann.de/gb/numark_fader_e_vr_127_00.htm

----------


## materatsi

Σε ευχαριστω Γιαννη.

----------


## jami

Δές και εδώ

----------

